# obx shorty headers



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

are obx shorty headers worth the 200 under long tubes ? thanks for you thoughts .


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

They are better than stock manifolds but nothing beats the long tube header. Personally I have a set of PS LTs and I took them off and replaced them with the shortys. I was just tired of the gassy smell from no cats myself. I already had a 85 mm BBK intake on the engine. and added a 85 MM TB when I swapped the engine into the new car. Although it was a 2004 LS1. I used a 2005 cat piping (larger than 2004) then rebuilt my wrecked Magnaflow cat back system deleting the mufflers because they didn't fit with the one piece driveshaft. The car is definitely faster with this combination but I have not had time to dyno yet.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the imput


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LTs unless California or some place that inspects for moved cats. Catbacks (even going from a '04 2.25" to 2.5") aren't going to do a thing until heads, cam, etc are added to the picture requiring much more air flow.


----------

